# Asus P5K Premium appears



## D_o_S (Jun 28, 2007)

Asus is one of those companies that likes to produce a lot of motherboards, even though they share the same chipset.

Chinese XF forum has some pictures of the new P5K Premium board based on the P35 chipset from Intel. When compared to the P5K Deluxe, it looks like there are some subtle changes. The CPU voltage regulation has been re-worked, for example.



 

 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 28, 2007)

Decent looking board, but those heatpipes/sinks look like they could be problematic for certain HSF's....Scythe Ninja/Infinity come to mind first...

What's different with the CPU voltage regulation? Any ideas on why they may have 're-worked' it?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2007)

OOO, pretty.......


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry i've been gone for almost 3 weeks.  how does this compare to the p5b deluxe?  from what i read, p35 boards only can push the fsb a little more than a p965 board?  or is the fsb wall of the cpu.  thanks


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 28, 2007)

I heard of P35's going up past 600 fsb.... Don't think thats even possible with p965, unless you use something drastic like LN

Doesn't matter, I think P35 is going to be short lived, isn't there another one just around the corner? Like x something?


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 28, 2007)

This board gives me a stiffy.


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2007)

Is it better than the P5K deluxe? What's the difference?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> I heard of P35's going up past 600 fsb.... Don't think thats even possible with p965, unless you use something drastic like LN
> 
> Doesn't matter, I think P35 is going to be short lived, isn't there another one just around the corner? Like x something?



hmm ok i see.  yeah it's like x33 or something, it supports like pci-e 2.0 and has at least 32 lanes for pci-e i think.  something like that, big step for intel as far as their chipsets.  and jesus...what'd i miss, micron d9 for like less than $80?!?


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 28, 2007)

is it just me, or are they other people to think that the copper heatsink located on the southbridge is going to be a problem for every vdo card except those with low profile coolers ?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 28, 2007)

i don't think that the heat sink is that high, it's only the south bridge, so it doesn't have to be big.


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2007)

nope, the block on the southbridge is just a thin copper block, to connect to the heatpipe. It won't get in the way of any graphics card 

I'm really annoyed by this. I'm all set to get the P5K Deluxe in a couple of days, and rumors surface about a P5K Premium. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/07-06-28/p5K-Premium-22.jpg
http://img.neoseeker.com/v_image.php?articleid=2020&image=18

Those are images of the Deluxe, and the Premium. The only thing i can see, like D.o.S said, is a few of the cpu power components have been moved.

What should i do???


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 28, 2007)

infrared said:


> nope, the block on the southbridge is just a thin copper block, to connect to the heatpipe. It won't get in the way of any graphics card
> 
> I'm really annoyed by this. I'm all set to get the P5K Deluxe in a couple of days, and rumors surface about a P5K Premium.
> 
> ...



I vote GO for it. They probably just fixed what P5WD2s had too. The thing that you select lower V in the bios but it comes higher actually. Although there is a solution I beleive

If you don't understand my bad English you should know it as vDrop mod


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, i suppose that's ok. Mind you, i had the P5WD2 Premium, and that was a beast of an overclocker.

Well, they'll probably charge a lot more for the Premium, just for the box with 'OC King' written on it.

I'll go for the Deluxe, which i will order tomorrow morning!


----------



## vrdublu (Jun 28, 2007)

The heatpipes are not a problem with any big aftermarket coolers that I have tested.  All P35 chipsets come with PCI-E 2 spec, only a matter of weather or not the manufacturer enables it in the bios, when the new spec comes out it will more then likely be enabled in a bios update.  The only real difference between P35 and P965 from what I have seen is an improved memory controller, but not by much yet, new chipset=lots of work before the bioses take advantage of the improved bandwidth.  If you're in the market for a new MB I would wait till August when X38 comes out, if you're in desperate need of a MB right now and don't mind some of the growing pains of a new chipset, you can't go wrong with P35, it is improved over P965 for roughly the same price tag.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 28, 2007)

infrared said:


> Yeah, i suppose that's ok. Mind you, i had the P5WD2 Premium, and that was a beast of an overclocker.
> 
> Well, they'll probably charge a lot more for the Premium, just for the box with 'OC King' written on it.
> 
> I'll go for the Deluxe, which i will order tomorrow morning!



I know you had one. I was the one who was going to buy it at that time but I didn't have enough money. Well, guess what---->look in my specs


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2007)

lol, nice one!


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 28, 2007)

I am actuall upgrading too. I'll be buying an e6420 and the ASUS P5KC
It supports both DDR2 and DDR3 memory.(For future RAM upgrading).I know that DDR3 have no significant performance over DDR2 right now, but I'll wait until the 2000MHz ones hit the market


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 29, 2007)

Ill have to agree with LiNKiN. Its beautiful. So is the packaging. And the whole stuff just looks incredible. I cant wait to see some performance benches on this bad bow.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 29, 2007)

whats the go if you want to watercool your northbridge????

I guess you will have to mod the whole cooler on that board to get a waterblock to fit...  That sux


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ great point...how would you accomplish that...(and you almost have to on my board...hotter n' hell)

As for premium v deluxe, my premium board don't overclock worth a crap, the epp profiles don't work....

Ill let you know if that changes with the liquid cooled northbridge...first indications are extremely positive....im typing this faster than my cpu has ever been b4 - 3.2 lol


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 29, 2007)

Awww I just got the dlx version  



Demos_sav said:


> I vote GO for it. They probably just fixed what P5WD2s had too. The thing that you select lower V in the bios but it comes higher actually. Although there is a solution I beleive
> 
> If you don't understand my bad English you should know it as vDrop mod



Theres no vDrop on theses board, I have mine set at 1.4 in the bios and it stays at 1.38 when idle or under load. FSB will easily hit 500 and theres tons of options in the bios for memory settings.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Doesn't matter, I think P35 is going to be short lived, isn't there another one just around the corner? Like x something?


You're thinking of X38. It won't make P35 short lived tho, they're targeted at 2 different markets.


----------



## Grings (Jun 29, 2007)

yup, p35=p965 replacement, x38=p975 replacement


----------



## rinconjoe (Nov 19, 2007)

well so far i ben happy with my P5KC granted there are memory troubles but all seems well with the ddr2 800


----------

